

The Tech Industry Is Completely Ridiculous. Let’s Hope It Stays That Way - jlarkin353
http://www.recaply.com/this-industry-is-completely-ridiculous-lets-hope-it-stays-that-way.html

======
tzs
The original was already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324292)

